# will a red terror cross with a flowerhorn?



## matrixxmaxximus (Jul 8, 2008)

A friend of mine is breaking down his tank and wants to give me his female flowerhorn.The only place I can put her is in a tank with a male red terror (Amphilophus festae ) Do I have to worry about them cross breeding?


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

Yes and no. They will probably fight to the death cause both fish are so aggressive as we all know. And if they do try and breed they will end up most likely killing each other with out a divider.  Ah just kidding. I haven't heard of anybody Having a Red terror and a Flowerhorn breeding. Its more common with RD or texas but that's cause of the similar shapes. Male RT arn't close to that I think.

age? size?


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

yes... they can cross breed.

aggression wise it is no different then breeding a Flowerhorn to a flowerhorn...


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

gage said:


> yes... they can cross breed.
> 
> aggression wise it is no different then breeding a Flowerhorn to a flowerhorn...


Ooo. That's kind of cool. But must not do much for color huh. Haven't seen any on the net so far >.<


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Won't FH cross with plastic plants?


----------



## Lancerlot (Feb 22, 2006)

TheFishGuy said:


> Won't FH cross with plastic plants?


Plastic horns now 299$










I got a feeling tomorrow is going to be agreat day


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

^ Good one....

As Gage stated... yes it is genetically possible for a Festae and a Flowerhorn to breed...


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: I love it! I'll take six!


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

^^^OMG^^^ That's the funniest thing I've seen in a long, long time. I nearly spewed my coffee too! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

Lancerlot said:


> gage said:
> 
> 
> > yes... they can cross breed.
> ...


It is the black barring, black bars is not a desirable trait for them.


----------



## Nighthawk (Mar 13, 2003)

ROFLMAO!!!


----------



## twohuskies (Mar 1, 2008)

I swear, this needs to be a sticky. I keep coming back to this thread for my daily chuckle! :lol:


----------

